# Selling Rebuilt Carbs



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ive got some carbs laying around, and iam wondering how much i can get out of em? I got 2 brand new in the box and some that i can rebuild. They are all for B&S engines, and they are float style. How successful would i be buying used carbs, rebuilding/tweaking them, and they selling them on various forums?
Ive got experince rebuilding em, i just want to take it to the next level. I love working with them, they are my favorite devices on a lawnmower. I just wanna know if this will be profitable?

Thanks
Blake


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I guess it would all depend upon how much you can get the used carburetors for and what a comparable new carburetor costs. 

Usually new carburetor are not that bad price wise to replace. The main reason most carburetors are rebuilt is that the same rebuild kit will work in many different variations of carburetors, so stocking a kit makes more sense then investing mega dollars in a bunch of different carburetors, some of which may take a long time to sell. 

Most shops charge $30.00 and up labor + parts to rebuild a carburetor and many carburetors can be purchased for around $50.00 new.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok, ive got 2 brand new ones, and a couple of ones in the shop now. I can get float style carbs for free since iam taking the engines from my Small Engine Class. (Nobody wants to keep em). So, iam pretty sure this is profitable! Also, how much you think i can get out of a stock 5hp cam, ARC Billet Rod with a Raptor 3 piston?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know, look up part numbers for the items you have and check prices online. Then price accordingly. There are several online outlets for parts that will give pricing. Sears, Jacks small engines, parts tree etc...


----------

